# امتحان وزارة النقل السعودية



## رجب السيد احمد عبد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من سيادتكم اعطائى امتحان وزارة النقل والمواصلات لوظيفة مساح ولو امكن الشرح وجازاكم الله الخير


```

```


----------



## mostafammy (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*أسئله تاهيل وزاره النقل*

تفضل هذه أسئله تاهيل وزاره النقل وللعلم منقوله من هنا فى المنتدى


----------



## mr_1811 (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علي فؤاد (11 يونيو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام بوشكش (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

اللهم ارض عنه وثبته على الحق


----------



## م.مهدي عطيات (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## أبو ماجد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

mostafammy قال:


> تفضل هذه أسئله تاهيل وزاره النقل وللعلم منقوله من هنا فى المنتدى


شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك لمساعدة الأخرين


----------



## elkreem2 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ehap (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم اللة خيرا 
انا مجهز اسئلة وزارة النقل بس بشكل افضل وسلس جدا بالاضافة ان الحل مبسط جدا وسوف اقوم برفعها


----------



## FARAG_KASEM (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام محاضرات فى الكاتش بوينت وجزاكم اللة خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مسلم عمر مسلم (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا اريد اسئله الوزاره من جميع اعمال الطرق


----------



## mohamednagdy (22 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ess2008 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

